# Ludwig



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-VINTAGE...aultDomain_0&hash=item3a84ae839e#ht_990wt_956


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 6, 2013)

Yup thats  rusty alright!


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 6, 2013)

$175.00 Standard Shipping ?!?!?!?!

is he goign to carry it on his back and walk it from ohio???


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2013)

I wonder if this one will go the distance?  Too bad is so rough.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 6, 2013)

Almost guaranteed to not go the distance. There's still $1500 in tank/chainguard on that bike.


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 6, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> Almost guaranteed to not go the distance. There's still $1500 in tank/chainguard on that bike.




wow ... excuse the inexperience, this is that much of a hot bike? 1500 just in those two pieces?


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2013)

sbusiello said:


> wow ... excuse the inexperience, this is that much of a hot bike? 1500 just in those two pieces?




I would argue that $1500 would be good money for those parts if they were in very good condition, which they are not.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 6, 2013)

sbusiello said:


> wow ... excuse the inexperience, this is that much of a hot bike? 1500 just in those two pieces?




That's on the high side...tank 500-700, crow's beak 500 +/- and neither cornerstone pieces are in what I would consider "nice" condition.
Firestone short ribbed guards seem to be more rare than the crow's beak and would push that higher in my opinion.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2013)

He claims he's going to let it go the distance, said he's had 10 offers so far.  Don't ask me how I know


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 6, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> That's on the high side...tank 500-700, crow's beak 500 +/- and neither cornerstone pieces are in what I would consider "nice" condition.
> Firestone short ribbed guards seem to be more rare than the crow's beak and would push that higher in my opinion.
> Chris




REALLY? I figured the crow's beak to be a hotter commodity. No wonder I paid so much for my short ribbed guard....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 6, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> REALLY? I figured the crow's beak to be a hotter commodity. No wonder I paid so much for my short ribbed guard....




Really (in my opinion and experience).
Keep in mind the crow's beak shows up on Dayton and other badged bicycles, i.e. National, LaFrance, etc... boy's/girl's models and the 3 ribbed short guard was on only boy's Supreme lines from Firestone 38-39.  The crow's beak also had a longer time span.
Correct me if I am wrong...
Chris


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 6, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Yup thats  rusty alright!




Looks like it was stored in a pond.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2013)

*You people in OH should be ashamed of yourselves.*

I asked the seller how he acquired it. 

"_I just bought it at a local auction in Cincinnati. I don't know nothing about bikes. I thought it looked kind of old and interesting. I've never seen any bikes that had a tank like this one does. I paid $50 for it and it was my last bid. I thought I paid too much. If someone would have offered me $60 while I was carrying this to my van they would have owned it_"


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Yup thats  rusty alright!




Hey Don if I buy it are you going to save me the shipping and bring it to MLC for me next spring?   Hot dogs on me! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 6, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Don if I buy it are you going to save me the shipping and bring it to MLC for me next spring?   Hot dogs on me! V/r Shawn




sure I can do that, course I might stop by his place tomorrow with some cash and end the auction! haha!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, I'm out...after an upcoming Huffman commitment, I can afford the PB Blaster, but that's about it.
Chris


----------



## npence (Sep 6, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> sure I can do that, course I might stop by his place tomorrow with some cash and end the auction! haha!




Hey Don, 
I live closer so I'm going to beat you to his house so don't bother. Haha


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Well, I'm out...after an upcoming Huffman commitment, I can afford the PB Blaster, but that's about it.
> Chris




So are you going to add a lit big tank to the fleet? V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 6, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> So are you going to add a lit big tank to the fleet? V/r Shawn




Nope, I have a line on one, but some things have to break first, besides, I do have an original paint 41 top flyte big tank I haven't pictured...you can see it if ever my way.
Chris


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 6, 2013)

*Huffman*



scrubbinrims said:


> That's on the high side...tank 500-700, crow's beak 500 +/- and neither cornerstone pieces are in what I would consider "nice" condition.
> Firestone short ribbed guards seem to be more rare than the crow's beak and would push that higher in my opinion.
> Chris




Yea 500 for a nice rust free tank and 500 for a nice rust free guard.the guard on the bike looks like it was repaired with a stick welder and does the tank have a horn?or rust through?  6-700 bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Yea 500 for a nice rust free tank and 500 for a nice rust free guard.the guard on the bike looks like it was repaired with a stick welder and does the tank have a horn?or rust through?  6-700 bike




I agree with your evaluation but with all the Huffman hoopla of late it wouldn't surprise me to see this crusty think ring in at about $1k! V/r Shawn


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 6, 2013)

This is the first Ludwig badge I've seen attached to a bicycle!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok which one of you is the joker with 107 feedbacks and made 30+ bids on the bike this afternoon?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2013)

It wasn't me I think I passed 107 in about May of '99! V/r Shawn


----------



## RustyK (Sep 6, 2013)

*???*



bikewhorder said:


> Ok which one of you is the joker with 107 feedbacks and made 30+ bids on the bike this afternoon?




Why anyone feels the need to be on top at the beginning of a 7 day auction I'll never know. The final snipe is usually the winner. Guess they want to make sure the winner pays the price. ~ Kris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 6, 2013)

Andrew Gorman said:


> This is the first Ludwig badge I've seen attached to a bicycle!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/LUDWIG-DAYT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

[video=youtube_share;mItBx7GQ1uk]http://youtu.be/mItBx7GQ1uk[/video]


----------



## sqrly (Sep 6, 2013)

Those 30+ bids were probably $1 each, to make it look like there is alot of intrest and keep alot of people from bidding.  I have come across things that had alot of first day bids and they never got another bid.  Now, if I want it, I snipe it, or just put in a high enough bid that if I get snipped, they are gonna pay.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Those 30+ bids were probably $1 each, to make it look like there is alot of intrest and keep alot of people from bidding.  I have come across things that had alot of first day bids and they never got another bid.  Now, if I want it, I snipe it, or just put in a high enough bid that if I get snipped, they are gonna pay.




The reason there were so many bids is because he was trying to sniff out the high bid which evidently was $300 if memory serves. I agree with Rusty on the early bidding thing though--it just doesn't make sense. Put it on your watch list, wait until the last few seconds, and give it whatcha got. I've quit running 7 day auctions because I feel everyone that is seriously searching for something already has alerts set up and will see the stuff within the first day any way. I now run four day auctions which seem to work just fine. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 6, 2013)

Why would anyone run their bid numbers up in the first few days of an auction?  I know a couple of guys who in conversation have shared with me that they volunteered to up the ante for friends (sellers). I've also seen schmucks chase the lead bidder to get an idea of the top dollar?  This happened to me twice...they ran up the numbers on my "reserve" auction and won the auction, then turned around and canceled the transaction.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks, Scott!  Ludwig had great looking badge, and there are industrial quantities of NOS ones out there.  You can look at the shop-1621 Race Street, Cincinnati, Ohio-on google street view.  It's a pool hall now, but I can picture it as a 1930's bike shop.  It's a nice looking and old building.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey that Ludwig in the video used to be mine! Whats funny is I dont even remember who I sold it too....thats pretty bad huh?  
FYI I'm not bidding on this one, spent all my money on the 41 posted a while back in the Shelbyville KY auction, and heard of some others for sale, with the prices on these going up there coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2013)

$865 with over 5 1/2 days to go! Either someone is running this up or there are some people who lack auction savvy and feel like paying a lot more than they need to. A great deal for the seller though--provided he gets his money. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 7, 2013)

So far there's been 50 bids and only 8 bidders with 5 1/2 days left. Yeah, it looks like someone is intentionally running this up?


----------



## RustyK (Sep 7, 2013)

*Here we go...*



Freqman1 said:


> $865 with over 5 1/2 days to go! Either someone is running this up or there are some people who lack auction savvy and feel like paying a lot more than they need to. A great deal for the seller though--provided he gets his money. V/r Shawn




People who know nothing about bikes and see this will think every rusty old bike is worth this kind of money, not knowing this is a rare one. For a brief moment when this was .99 cents I had crazy visions of myself being the only bidder, thought it could somehow slip under the radar. Now I won't be bidding at all. ~ Kris


----------



## slick (Sep 7, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Hey that Ludwig in the video used to be mine! Whats funny is I dont even remember who I sold it too....thats pretty bad huh?
> FYI I'm not bidding on this one, spent all my money on the 41 posted a while back in the Shelbyville KY auction, and heard of some others for sale, with the prices on these going up there coming out of the woodwork!




I used to own that Ludwig as well. Sat in the corner boxed up for a year, my buddy bugged me to sell it to him so i assembled it, added a tank and rack, sold it to him, he resold it again to someone else for the sum of $600 I believe?


----------



## slick (Sep 7, 2013)

The only thing I like about this one is the patina. The price in my opinion is maxed out right now where it sits at $850. By the time it's shipped you have a pricey rusty bike. Tank and guard are worth money but jeez!!! Who knows how pitted the frame is up close? I'm sure it's rusting from the inside out also which can never be cured.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree that the bike is at the top of fair market value right now.  I think the one thing this bike has going for it is the fresh to market mystique.  Its being sold by a seller who has little knowledge or investment in it and so you know it hasn't been picked clean of any valuable bits and the pictures give just enough detail to let someone with an optimistic imagination believe that there could be a diamond in the rough hiding in there.  I was going to go $750 for it but the thrill is gone for me now.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 9, 2013)

It's ebay buyers sometimes have more money than "cents"....it's only then they think they don't have to pay up!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 12, 2013)

*Ludwig e-bay $970.00*

Ludwig sold for $970


----------



## slick (Sep 12, 2013)

I think a big problem with the overpriced bikes is that they have not been into the hobby long enough and overpay because it's the only one they have seen like that and fall in love and NEED it NOW. Hey I should patten that phrase before ebay does. Need IT NOW option. HA!!

Anyways, i can honestly admit that i was once like this, overpaying because i "thought" it was rare? Then i get it, do some research and find out there are many others like it. Oh well.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2013)

slick said:


> I think a big problem with the overpriced bikes is that they have not been into the hobby long enough and overpay because it's the only one they have seen like that and fall in love and NEED it NOW. Hey I should patten that phrase before ebay does. Need IT NOW option. HA!!
> 
> Anyways, i can honestly admit that i was once like this, overpaying because i "thought" it was rare? Then i get it, do some research and find out there are many others like it. Oh well.




just admit it, it's a Huffman that's why it went for so much...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree with your evaluation but with all the Huffman hoopla of late it wouldn't surprise me to see this crusty think ring in at about $1k! V/r Shawn




I think my crystal ball is working fine--time to go buy my lotto tickets so I can relieve Mike Spangler of some of his inventory! V/r Shawn


----------

